# potty taining



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

HI Does anyone else have this problem? Summer uses her pee pads just fine doing very well







BUT lately she's been walking over and then she starts going around and around the pad then she walks away from the pad and pees







last night she did it twice I moved her as fast as I could and let her finish on the pad telling her "Summer potty" and tap the pee pad.







Whats up?? its not like the pad needs to be changed.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Do you have a holder for your pad, or something similiar to like the wizdog? I think when they begin doing their circles, it is just hard to remember where they are. She is going to the right place, right? Just when she circles she is missing? Maybe if she had like the holder to help her distinguish between where it is and isn't would be helpful to her.
I had this problem with Frosty until I got the wizdog, and while I don't find the wizdog worth the $, I am glad to have something the she has to step UP on, and so she knows if she steps off that isn't her potty.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe try putting 2 pads side by side?
I never used the pads so not much help!..sorry


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

I guess I wasn't looking at it that way







no wizdog etc I leave 2 pads out 1 in my bedroom and 1 in the office the 2 places she's in the most.. the one in the office is on tile so I have it on one of those holders that u tuck the corners in ( not real good but it does hold it stil) I've tried the litter box she wouldn't go in it . Will get it out and try training again Thanks


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IamMomtoMissy_@Sep 23 2005, 05:54 AM
> *Maybe try putting 2 pads side by side?
> I never used the pads so not much help!..sorry
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102443*


[/QUOTE]
Yep we do tha,t still I really don't want to say she misses it because its like she's walking around and on the pad then she just moves off its not like she misses it a little she move like two to threee feet off


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Theresa+Sep 23 2005, 09:17 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep we do tha,t still I really don't want to say she misses it because its like she's walking around and on the pad then she just moves off its not like she misses it a little she move like two to threee feet off








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102459
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are you there when she goes potty? If you see her steps off the pad correct her right away. What I did with Chelsey is make a *grunt sound* or a *Uh* sound as soon as she stepped of the Wee wee pad or wizdog. Then when she is back on the wee wee pad quickly a good girl. It's a daily process she will pickup quickly and not miss at all. Maltese are suck quick learners.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

This is why I have linoleum to protect my hardwood floor under the Wizdog thank goodness. I can't tell you how often he misses the mark.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I put 2 large (18x36) pads down for Lady which works really well. I never could figure out how some people can get by with only one small pad!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Sep 28 2005, 07:33 PM
> *This is why I have linoleum to protect my hardwood floor under the Wizdog thank goodness.  I can't tell you how often he misses the mark.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yep isn't that the truth We have tile thur the house not in the bed rooms







And where does she really like to sneak off too, my son's room He hates it







:lol: ( MOM!!! Summer peed in my room AGAIN)














Mom: says CLEAN IT UP


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Theresa+Sep 29 2005, 05:00 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep isn't that the truth We have tile thur the house not in the bed rooms







And where does she really like to sneak off too, my son's room He hates it







:lol: ( MOM!!! Summer peed in my room AGAIN)














Mom: says CLEAN IT UP















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104598
[/B][/QUOTE]





















thats so funny i can imagine u guys having that talk, lol i would say the same thing to my son if it ever happens, which i really hope it dosent, and Mitzi does this too she pees on teh floor right next to the pad














but i dont tell her nothing now







my dad says ayyy look she pissed on teh floor , i say i know dad shes dumb


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Rosie is very good about going on the pads, we use 2 also. When we have one out she circles around 5 times and goes, but it is harder for her to go with only one. Good luck


----------

